# Pairing Corns/Callus



## Sarahp941 (Jul 14, 2017)

11055-pairing/cutting has description of corns, callus, etc. However, CMS-LCD does not have L84-Callus or L85.9-Epidermal thickening as a compatible dx. It seems to be more like podiatry and foot care, rather than Derm. However, we do a lot of removals of corns, callus, thickening skin, etc., so I am wondering what is the appropriate dx to submit with 11055? Thanks!


----------



## espressoguy (Jul 14, 2017)

I'm not sure what LCD you are looking at but LCD L34199 (Noridian) does list L84 as a supported primary diagnosis. Per this LCD there also needs a secondary diagnosis of pain in foot or toes or cellulitis of abdominal wall, back, chest wall, groin, perineum, or umbilicus.


----------



## Sarahp941 (Jul 14, 2017)

espressoguy said:


> I'm not sure what LCD you are looking at but LCD L34199 (Noridian) does list L84 as a supported primary diagnosis. Per this LCD there also needs a secondary diagnosis of pain in foot or toes or cellulitis of abdominal wall, back, chest wall, groin, perineum, or umbilicus.



Thank you so much! I was looking at the LCD from FCSO. It has changed a lot so I wasn't sure if the information I was looking at was accurate. Thank you again!


----------

